

ThyssenKrupp Express Walkway - randomwalker
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ThyssenKrupp_Express_Walkway

======
dczx
here's a video of it in action.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9k1K5M2Mkw&channel=ssfraser...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9k1K5M2Mkw&channel=ssfraser1)

I'm not clear why it is advertised as the only one though, I've seen these at
many airports and apaprently they have been around for over 100 years.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moving_walkway](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moving_walkway)

~~~
elsurudo
This is key: "The speed of the floor panels of the express walkway vary
between each end allowing for a slower embark and disembark speed but a higher
speed in between to decrease journey time"

Other moving walkways are limited in speed because of the differential between
the non-moving and moving parts would make entry and exit dangerous.

This one "slows down" the moving parts on entry/exit, which is pretty cool.

Being from the Toronto area, I always assumed that these were at more airports
(those with a similar design, that is – as you've mentioned, normal moving
walkways are at most major airports).

